# Long term condo for rent



## Thejetsetter71 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi,

I’m about to move from the US to Phuket, Thailand for work. I’m seeking any input about where to look for a long term rental. The company I will be working at located at Mai Khao beach area, I’m a single so not looking for anything larger than 2 bedroom unit condo or bungalow. 

I appreciate your response.

Warm regards,

Melia T.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Rent a room for a month to get acclimated to Phuket.
Look around for a place that suits your needs. Be smart with any rental. There will be many vacancies due to the huge drop in western tourism. Many landlords still think it's a seller's market. It isn't.


----------



## Thejetsetter71 (Nov 18, 2019)

Thank you for your sound advise. My company does provide my first month accommodation thus allow me to look around. My VP’s told me to bargain once I see something I like ...

Warm regards,

Melia T.


----------

